# Supply Side PV Tap



## NJWVUGrad (May 12, 2011)

I've been doing some research on this and found some vagueness surrounding this topic 

Lets say we are putting a 200KW PV system on a small/medium commercial building with a 3Phase/4 Wire 480V 800Amp service. We are interconnecting the PV Service in the switchgear - after the CT section and before the main breaker.
These feeders then run to a 400A disconnect for the PV Array located in the same room as the utility service. 

Do the requirements of 250.24 apply to the PV Disconnect. (neutral bonding, GEC, etc)?

Opinions?


----------

